# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الكلمة الأعجمية المايكروفون ؟

## عربي

ما هي الكلمة العربية البديلة ؟

----------


## أبو جهاد

" لاقط الصوت " على حسب علمي - والله أعلم-

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قل ( ما الكلمة العربية )، ولا يضرك بعد ذلك أن تستعمل كلمة (ميكروفون) !

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

الكاميرا تسمى لاقط والمايكروفون لاقط واللاقط يسمى لاقطا وإذا ظهر شيئ لآخر سنسميه لاقطا ...!!!!!!!!!!!
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## عربي

> قل ( ما الكلمة العربية )، ولا يضرك بعد ذلك أن تستعمل كلمة (ميكروفون) !


(ابتسامة) هل كانت لحن مني ؟

طريق طلب العلم طويلة و صعابها كثيرة لكنها طيبة كالأترج نسأل الله عفوه و غفرانه

هل أعتبر أنك ترضى بميكروفون كلمة عربية من باب ما دخل على العربية فتعرب فرفعت الحرج عن استخدام لفظة ميكروفون ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بل كانت لحنا منك (ابتسامة)
من الأخطاء المنهجية في طلب العلم البدء بكبار العلم قبل صغاره، ولا أستثني نفسي، ولكن الجيد أن يستفيد المرء من أخطائه.

----------


## عربي

ذكرتني بقلم الأستاذ الأحمر (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أتقصد أن الأستاذ يسمى (الأحمر) على غرار (خلف الأحمر)؟

...... ابتسامة ......

----------


## عربي

بل ذكرتني بقلم الاستاذ ذي الخطوط الحمراء. (ابتسامة)

أنتظر تعلقيكم على هذ الموضوع (ابتسامة)

لا حرمنا الله من فوائدكم.

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=13665

----------


## الشيخ ياسين الأسطل

الذي أعلمه أنه يقال للميكروفون في العربية كما عربه المعربون :
( مكبر الصوت )... والله أعلم .

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى

مكبر الصوت هذا الذي يكبر الصوت يا شيخنا (ابتسامة)
أما ما سأل عنه الأخ عربي فهو المايكروفون أو المايك الخاص بالـ (كمبيوتر)، وهذا النوع أحيانًا يخفض الصوت ولا يكبره (على الأقل هذا ما يحدث معي!)
وبارك الله فيكم جميعًا ...

----------


## عربي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ ياسين مشاركة طيبة أشكرها لكم. 

أما الأخ محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى فإني أتصور أن عمل المايكروفون ليس محصور في تضخيم الصوت أو تضعيفه و إنما في تجميع الذبذبات الصوتيه و إرسالها إلى آلة ما... ثم تلك الآلة تقرر بدورها تضخيم الصوت أو تضعيفه.

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى

رغم أني كنت أمزح بخصوص المايك الخاص بالكمبيوتر، ولكن جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذه الفائدة الطيبة ...

----------


## عربي

مرحبا بكم أخانا محمد عبد الوهاب و جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## الشيخ ياسين الأسطل

الإخوة الكرام / 
عربي ، أبو مالك العوضي ، أبو جهاد ، عبد الرحمن المغربي ومحمد مصطفى : 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
ما أجمل التعاون في طلب العلم مصحوباً بالأدب الجم ، والإشادة بالفضل لأهله وأهله ، 
مع شكر الله على توفيقه فهوسبحانه الهادي والموفق لكل خير،
 وشكر الله لكم وللمسلمين .

----------


## عربي

نسأل الله أن يشمل مجلسنا هذا و أهله برحمته شيخنا ياسين

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

صدقت ياايها الشيخ  


> الذي أعلمه أنه يقال للميكروفون في العربية كما عربه المعربون :
> ( مكبر الصوت )... والله أعلم .

----------


## الشيخ ياسين الأسطل

اللهم اجعلنا جميعاً مع الصادقين !

----------


## وجيب

الإخوة الكرام الأفاضل
لا يمكن أن نقبل بكلمة *(مايكروفون)* لأن بناءها يخالف أبنية العربية،
وقد وضع مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة بديلاً عنها هو:
(*الـمِـصْـوات*)
وقالوا في تعريفه:
*المِصْوات: آلةٌ تأخُذُ الصَّوتَ وتُعطيه.*
ووضع كلمة (*مُـكَـبِّـر*)،
بديلاً عما نسميه (*البَفْل*)، قائلاً في تعريفه:
*المُكَبِّر: جهازٌ لتضخيم الموجات الصوتيَّة.*
هذا والله تعالى أعلم
وأرجو أن أكون أسهمت في الإجابة عن سؤال الأخ عربي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الإخوة الكرام الأفاضل
> لا يمكن أن نقبل بكلمة *(مايكروفون)* لأن بناءها يخالف أبنية العربية،


وفقك الله
وقد أخذ العرب أنفسهم كثيرا من الكلم الأعجمي واستعملوه في لغتهم مع أن بناءه يخالف الأبنية العربية.

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى

أحدُهُم اتهمني بالـ (رطانة) لأني قلت "لكم المايك" وأنا على المايك، والله المستعان
بدأت أسأم هذا الأمر ...
جزاكم الله خيرًا أستاذنا أبا مالك، عندما رددت على هذا الشخص برد مشابه لردكم هذا لم أسلَمْ منه ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## الأغلبي

المِصْدَحُ

----------


## عربي

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الأغلبي و فائدة جليلة أشكركم عليها.

----------


## الغازي

عصابة للخير ... لله دركم.
شعرت بالغبطة وأنا أتابع الحوار , وأقول لكم أحبتي : ليت مجمامع اللغة العربية يتبعون هذا الأسلوب في البحث عن تعريب الكلمات الجديدة , ولا يكتفون بترجمتها فقط, فاللغة لها روح : هي روح الناطقين بها , ودعوة مني : افرحوا بهذا الإثراء الذي ورد منكم , فاللاقط , والمصوت ,
والتعريب الشاعري ( المصدح) , ماأجمل المشاركات بين الأهل لحل أي عقبة في الطريق , وأقول للأخ المتبرم (ابتســــامة) من هجوم أخيه , افخر فأخيك دبت الغيرة في أوصاله فقف معه
 ونحن معكم , فأكبر مظهر لانحلال أي أمة , هو عدم اعتزازها بلغتها وتراثها, فلا تستصغروا هذا
الشاهد العين , وتقولوا : لايهم فهذه كلمة صغيرة ومشهورة . 
اعذروني إذا أطلت , فاللغة العبرية ماتت كلغة متداولة حية في عصر نهضة الأوربيين , فلما أحس أحد اليهود بذلك , ورأى انصراف ابناء جلدته إلى اللغات السائدة , قرر أن يتعلم العبرية , ومع 
شح الناطقين بها قرر  أن لايتكلم إلا بها , والتقى بيهودية مثله فتزوجها على الطقوس اليهودية ومن ثم أنجب بنتاً , واستمر بجهوده مع زوجته وابنته فيما بعد , حتى أعاد للغة العبرية الناطقين بها
واشترط مهراً لابنته أن يتقن اليهودي الخاطب اللغة العبرية ولايتحدث إلا بها.فانظروا إخوتي إلام
وصلوا , وإلام انكفأنا , رغم أننا خير أمة أخرجت للناس , وحملة دين الله , وأعظم كتاب من الله 
وأعظم لغة لأن الله اختارها لكتابه ولرسوله ولأهل جنته . 
جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهلها .

----------


## أبو شعيب

يا إخوان ، ولماذا التكلف في اشتقاق اسم عربي لهذه الآلة ؟ يكفي أن نعربها فتكون عربية ، على غرار إستبرق ، ومشكاة ، ومنجنيق ، وزنديق ، وغيرها كثير من الكلمات الأعجمية التي عُربت .

ربما يصح أن نقول : مكرفون .. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو حازم المسالم

> من الأخطاء المنهجية في طلب العلم البدء بكبار العلم قبل صغاره، ولا أستثني نفسي .....


هلا تفضلتَ بذكر النقطة التي يمكن وسمها بكبير علمٍ في هذا الموضوع ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

قولنا (ما هي الكلمة ....) إلخ، خطأ، صوابه (ما الكلمة).
فالسلامة من الخطأ في الكلام هو المقصد الأكبر لعلم النحو، ولا يضرنا بعد ذلك اختلافنا في تعريب كلمة (ميكروفون).

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله في المشايخ,
يعجبني "اللاقط" أكثر,



> يا إخوان ، ولماذا التكلف في اشتقاق اسم عربي لهذه الآلة ؟ يكفي أن نعربها فتكون عربية ، على غرار إستبرق ، ومشكاة ، ومنجنيق ، وزنديق ، وغيرها كثير من الكلمات الأعجمية التي عُربت .
> ربما يصح أن نقول : مكرفون .. والله أعلم


هل استبرق ومشكاة من الكلمات الأعجمية,
وهما مذكورتان بالقرآن؟؟؟؟

----------


## السلفية النجدية

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> 
> قولنا (ما هي الكلمة ....) إلخ، خطأ، صوابه (ما الكلمة).
> فالسلامة من الخطأ في الكلام هو المقصد الأكبر لعلم النحو، ولا يضرنا بعد ذلك اختلافنا في تعريب كلمة (ميكروفون).


هلّا أخبرتنا أخي الفاضل بالسبب ، وما الفرق بينهما ؟

وسنكون لك من الشاكرين ..

----------


## السلفية النجدية

> بارك الله في المشايخ,
> يعجبني "اللاقط" أكثر,
> هل استبرق ومشكاة من الكلمات الأعجمية,
> وهما مذكورتان بالقرآن؟؟؟؟


اللهم نعم ، لكني لم أتوقع هذا السؤال منك يا طالب العلم !

القرآن بين أيديكم ولا تعلمون أن ( استبرق ومشكاة ) موجودتان في القرآن ؟!

قال تعالى : ( متكئين على فرش بطائنها من استبرق وجنى الجنتين دان ) سورة الرحمن ، آية رقم ( 54 ) .

وقال أيضا : ( الله نور السماوات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح  ) سورة النور ، آية رقم ( 35 ) .

أما أنهما ليستا من العربية ، تجد كلام اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية في هذا الشأن على موقعهم ، فارجع إليه إن شئت ..

وفقك الله ..

----------


## أشجعي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أشجعي  
> بارك الله في المشايخ,
> يعجبني "اللاقط" أكثر,
> هل استبرق ومشكاة من الكلمات الأعجمية,
> وهما مذكورتان بالقرآن؟؟؟؟
> 			
> 		
> 
> اللهم نعم ، لكني لم أتوقع هذا السؤال منك يا طالب العلم !
> ...


بارك الله في الاخت,
وبارك الله في حسن ظنها انني من طلبة العلم!!
_(لم أصل الى درجة الطويلب والله)_
ولكن مع ذلك فقد أخطأتِ بفهم سؤالي,
فأنا لم أقل هل هم مذكورتان في القرآن, وإنما قلت:



> هل استبرق ومشكاة من الكلمات الأعجمية, وهما مذكورتان بالقرآن؟؟؟؟


أي هل يعقل أن تكون الكلمات أعجمية وهم أصلا مذكورتان في القرآن ,وقد نزل عربيا وبلسان عربي؟؟
فكان السؤال فقط استفساراً,
وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## السلفية النجدية

أها ! آسفة ..

هناك بحث للرئاسة العامة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ، قد اطلعت عليه قبل تقريبا سنة ونصف ؛ لكني لم أجده الآن ، وذكر الكلمات المعربة في القرآن الكريم وذكر منها : ( أباريق ، استبرق ، أسباط ، مشكاة ، وغيرها ) ..

والبحث لا يزال جاريا ..

----------


## السلفية النجدية

بحثت في هذه المسألة ، وطال البحث ، ثم - الحمد الله - وجدت مبتغاي ..

1 - أباريق :

قال السيوطي في الإتقان حكى الثعالبي في فقه اللغة أنها فارسية ، وقال الجوالقي الإبريق فارسي معرب ومعناه طريق الماء أو صب الماء على هينة . 

قال في لسان العرب: والإبريق إناء وجمعه أباريق فارسي معرب ، قال ابن بري : شاهده قول عدي بن زيد : 



 ودعا بالصبوح يوما فجاءت  قينــة فــي يمينهـا إبـريق  


وقال كراع هو الكوز ، وقال أبو حنيفة مرة هو الكوز وقال مرة هو مثل الكوز ، وهو في كل ذلك فارسي معرب وفي التنزيل سورة الواقعة الآية 17 { يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ } سورة الواقعة الآية 18 { بِأَكْوَابٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ } وأنشد أبو حنيفة لشبرمة الضبي : 




 كـأن أبـاريق الشـمول عشـية  أوز بأعلى الطف عوج الحناجر  


وقال الفيروزآبادي في القاموس الإبريق معرف "أبرى" جمع أباريق انتهى . 

قال بعض العلماء هو مركب من كلمتين "آب" وهو الماء و" راه " وهو الطريقة ، وقيل مركب من "آب" وهو الماء و"ريخش" وهو الصب على مهل قاله آرثر جفري في كتابه الألفاظ الأجنبية في القرآن . 

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217


2 - الآب : 

وقال السيوطي "آب" قال بعضهم وهو الحشيش بلغة أهل الغرب حكاه شيدلة ، انتهى . 

ونقله عنه جفري وفسر لغة أهل الغرب بالبربرية ، أقول وهذا من أعجب العجب ولا نعلم أن العرب كانت لهم علاقة بالبربر قبل الإسلام حتى تقتبس العربية من لغتهم ثم إن هذه الكلمة يبعد كل البعد أن تكون بربرية لأنها لا تشبه الكلمات البربرية وإنما تشبه العربية والسريانية والعبرانية وقال جفري : إنه مأخوذ من "أبا" الأرامية ومعناه الخضرة وقال في لسان العرب: الأب الكلاء ، وعبر بعضهم عنه أنه المرعى ، وقال الزجاج : الأب ، جميع الكلاء الذي تعتلفه الماشية ، وفي التنزيل العزيز ( فاكهة وأبا ) قال أبو حنيفة : سمى الله تعالى المرعى كله أبا ، قال الفراء : الأب ما تأكله الأنعام ، وقال مجاهد : الفاكهة ما أكله الناس ، والأب ما أكلت الأنعام ، فالأب من المرعى للدواب كالفاكهة للإنسان . 

قال ثعلب : الأب كل ما أخرجت الأرض من النبات ، وقال عطاء : كل شيء ينبت على وجه الأرض فهو الأب . 

وفي حديث: أن عمر بن الخطاب قرأ قوله عز وجل سورة عبس الآية 31 { وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا } وقال: فما الأب؟ ثم قال ما كلفنا وما أمرنا بهذا انتهى . 

وقال ابن كثير عن ابن جرير بسنده إلى أنس قال قرأ عمر بن الخطاب سورة عبس الآية 1 { عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى  } فلما أتى هذه الآية " وفاكهة أبا " قال عرفنا الفاكهة وما الأب؟ وقال لعمرك يا ابن الخطاب فإن هذا لهو التكلف ، فهو إسناد صحيح رواه غير واحد عن أنس به . وهذا محمود على أنه أراد أن يعرف شكله وجنسه وعينه وإلا فهو وكل من قرأ هذه الآية يعلم أنه من نبات الأرض لقوله تعالى: سورة عبس الآية 27 { فَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا حَبًّا } سورة عبس الآية 28 { وَعِنَبًا وَقَضْبًا } سورة عبس الآية 29 { وَزَيْتُونًا وَنَخْلًا } سورة عبس الآية 30 { وَحَدَائِقَ غُلْبًا } سورة عبس الآية 31 { وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا } .

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217

3 - ابلعي : 

قال السيوطي في الإتقان أخرج ابن حاتم عن وهب بن منبه في قوله تعالى "هود- 44" سورة هود الآية 44 { ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ } قال بالحبشية: ازدرديه ، وأخرج أبو الشيخ من طريق جعفر بن محمد عند أبيه قال: اشربي بلغة الهند انتهى . 

وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم "ابلعي" بلغة أهل الهند وهذا القول إلى الهزل أقرب منه إلى الجد وقائله ليس أهلا أن يؤخذ عنه العلم وإنما هو يهرف بما لا يعرف وأهل الهند أجناس كثيرة لهم مئات من اللغات لا تكاد تسير مسافة يوم إلا وجدت جنسا آخر له لغة أخرى ، وفي زماننا هذا نرى الدماء تسفك بينهم بسبب اللغات فلا يرضى جنس أن تكون لغة الدولة لغة أخرى غير لغته ، وفي زمن الاستعمار لم تكن في الهند لغة يستطيع المسافر أن يتكلم بها ويجد من يفهم كلامه في جميع أنحاء الهند ، إلا لغتين أحدهما الإنجليزية وهي لغة الدولة الحاكمة ، والثانية لغة المسلمين وهي لغة أوردو على أن "بلع" كلمة عربية سامية أصيلة عريقة في عروبتها وساميتها وترفع راية اللغات السامية وهي حرف العين . 

ومن المعلوم عند علماء اللغات أن العين والحاء لا توجدان إلا في اللغات السامية فإن وجدت إحداهما في كلمة من لغة غير سامية فتلك الكلمة طارئة واردة على تلك اللغة وبهذا يستدل الفيلولوجيون على أن البربر من الشعوب السامية وأنهم خرجوا من جزيرة العرب قبل خروج البابليين والأشوريين ، والكنعانيين ، والفينيقيين كما هو مبين في موضعه ونحن نرى إخواننا عامة المسلمين من أهل الهند يبذلون جهودهم في النطق بقوله تعالى: سورة الفاتحة الآية 5 { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ } 

فلا يتمون النطق بالعينين حتى تغفر ذنوبهم من مشقة النطق بهما . ولذلك نرى السيوطي في كتاب الإتقان كحاطب ليل وليس تحقيق ولا إتقان وهذا شأنه في علوم المنقول ، أما في علوم المعقول كعلوم العربية فهو فارس لا يشق له غبار وقد تحامل عليه الحافظ السخاوي في كتابه "الضوء اللامع في أعيان القرن التاسع" فالله يغفر لهما جميعا . 

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217


4 - ( أخلد ) : 

قال السيوطي في الإتقان : قال الواسطي في الإرشاد : أخلد إلى الأرض ركن بالعبرانية انتهى . 

أقول: هذا القول لا يقوله إلا جاهل باللغات السامية فإن أخلد وخلد موجودتان في اللغتين كلتيهما ومتفقتان في معانيهما في الجملة فمن قال إنهما عبريتان وليستا عربيتين فقد قفا ما لا علم له به ومن قال العكس فهو مثله ، وإنما توجد بالعرض في حرف الكاف إذا جاءت بعد حركة ، ولم نر أحدا من علماء اللغة العربية أشار إلى أن (أخلد) عبرانية كما ادعى هذا المدعي . 

قال في لسان العرب: وخلد إلى الأرض وأخلد أقام فيها وفي التنزيل العزيز سورة الأعراف الآية 176 { وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ } أي ركن إليها وسكن وأخلد إلى الأرض وإلى فلان ، أي ركن إليه ومال إليه ويرضى به ، ويقال خلد إلى الأرض بغير ألف وهي قليلة انتهى . 

وقال البيضاوي في تفسيره سورة الأعراف الآية 176 { وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ } مال إلى الدنيا أو إلى السفالة ( واتبع هواه ) في إيثار الدنيا واسترضاء قومه وأعرض عن مقتضى الآيات انتهى . 

5 - الأرائك : 

قال السيوطي في الإتقان حكى ابن الجوزي في فنون الأفنان أنها السرر بالحبشة انتهى . 

قال الراغب : الأريكة حجلة على سرير جمعها أرائك وتسميتها بذلك إما لكونها في الأرض متخذة من أراك وهو شجر أو لكونها مكان للعامة من قولهم أراك بالمكان أروكا وأصل الأروك الإقامة على رعي الأراك ثم تجوز به في غيره من الإقامات ، اهـ . 

وقال في لسان العرب: والأريكة سرير في حجلة والجمع أريك وأرائك ، وفي التنزيل سورة المطففين الآية 23 { عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ يَنْظُرُونَ } قال المفسرون: الأرائك السرر في الحجال وقال الزجاج : الأرائك الفرش في الحجال وقيل: هي الأسرة وهي في الحقيقة الفرش كانت في الحجال أو في غير الحجال وقيل: الأريكة سرير منجد مزين في قبة أو بيت فإذا لم يكن فيه سرير فهو حجلة ، وفي الحديث: سنن الترمذي العلم (2664) ، سنن ابن ماجه المقدمة (12) ، سنن الدارمي المقدمة (586). ألا هل عسى رجل يبلغه الحديث عني وهو متكئ على أريكة فيقول بيننا وبينكم كتاب الله  ، الأريكة السرير في حجلة من دونه ستر ولا يسمى منفردا أريكة ، انتهى . 

قال في اللسان : والحجلة مثل القبة وحجلة العروس معروفة وهي بيت يزين بالثياب والأسرة والستور فقد رأيت أن الأرائك كلمة عربية خالصة وبطل ما ادعاه السيوطي ومن نقل عنه . 

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217


6 - ( أسباط ) :

قال السيوطي في الإتقان حكى أبو الليث في تفسيره أنها بلغتهم كالقبائل بلغة العرب انتهى . 

وفي هذا الكلام شيء ساقط لأن الضمير في لغتهم لم يذكر ما يعود عليه وهذا الساقط يحتمل أن يكون يدل على بني إسرائيل وكلام الجفري يؤيد هذا الاحتمال وهذا نص ترجمته العربية . 

اضطر أبو الليث أن يعترف أنه أي السبط لفظ عبراني مستعار ، قال السيوطي في الإتقان وقد أطال جفري البحث في هذا اللفظ وادعى أنه لم يستعمل في كلام العرب قبل استعماله في القرآن وربما يكون أول من استعمله محمد . 

ونحن نقول لجفري وأمثاله من الذين أعمى التعصب بصائرهم وأفقدهم صوابهم أن الله الذي أنزل التوراة والإنجيل - اللذين تؤمن بهما - هو الذي أنزل القرآن على عبده ورسوله محمد بن عبد الله خاتم النبيين على رغم أنفك ولا ضير على القرآن أن يوجد فيه لفظ شاع استعماله في العبرانية لأن هاتين اللغتين نشأتا من أصل واحد وإذا جاز أن يكون في القرآن ألفاظ هي في الأصل فارسية مع أن لغة الفرس بعيدة من لغة العرب فما المانع أن توجد فيه ألفاظ عبرانية وسريانية؟ 

وإذا اعتبرنا السبط اسما لقبيلة من قبائل بني إسرائيل فالتعبير به طبيعي وهو أولى من التعبير عنه بالقبيلة لأنه صار شبيها بالأعلام التي يجب ذكرها بلفظها . 

قال في لسان العرب والسبط من اليهود كالقبيلة من العرب وهم الذين يرجعون إلى أب واحد ، سمي سبطا ليفرق بين ولد إسماعيل وولد إسحاق وجمعه أسباط وقوله عز وجل: سورة الأعراف الآية 160 { وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطًا أُمَمًا } ليس أسباطا بتمييز لأن المميز إنما يكون واحدا لكنه بدل من قوله (اثنتي عشرة) كأنه قال جعلناهم أسباطا والأسباط من بني إسرائيل كالقبائل من العرب انتهى . 

وأصله بالعبرانية (شبط على وزن إبل ومعناه القضيب والعصا والقبيلة . 

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217

7 - إستبرق :

قال السيوطي في الإتقان أخرج ابن أبي حاتم أنه الديباج بلغة العجم . انتهى . 

وقال البيضاوي في قوله تعالى في سورة الدخان (53) سورة الدخان الآية 53 { يَلْبَسُونَ مِنْ سُنْدُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ } السندس ما رق من الحرير والإستبرق ما غلظ منه معرب استبره قال جفري : وهذا من الألفاظ القليلة التي اعترف المسلمون أنها مأخوذة من الفارسية وعزاه السيوطي في الإتقان وفي المزهر حكاه فيه الأصمعي وإلى السجستاني في غريب القرآن وإلى الجوهري في الصحاح وإلى كتاب الرسالة للكندي وإلى ابن الأثير في النهاية ، قال وبعضهم يقول إنه لفظ عربي مأخوذ من البرق ، انتهى . 

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217




8 - السندس :

قال في القاموس ضرب من رقيق الديباج معرب بلا خلاف ، وقال في لسان العرب: السندس البزيون ، وفي الحديث صحيح مسلم اللباس والزينة (2072) ، مسند أحمد بن حنبل (3/147). أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث إلى عمر بجبة سندس  قال المفسرون في السندس أنه رقيق الديباج ورفيعه وفي تفسير الإستبرق أنه غليظ الديباج ولم يختلفوا فيه ، الليث : السندس ضرب من البزيون يتخذ من المرتزى ولم يختلف أهل اللغة فيهما أنهما معربان ، انتهى . 

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217


9 - أسفار  :

قال السيوطي في الإتقان قال الواسطي في الإرشاد: هي الكتب بالسريانية وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن الضحاك قال: هي الكتب بالنبطية ، انتهى . 

قال محمد تقي الدين الهلالي : يالله يا للعجب؟ كيف يقال أن الأسفار جمع سفر بكسر فسكون ليس بعربي وإنما هو سرياني أو نبطي ، لا جرم لا يقول ذلك إلا جاهل باللغات السامية ، والحق الذي لا شك فيه أن السفر كلمة عربية خالصة وهي في الوقت نفسه عبرانية وسريانية ونبطية فهي من الألفاظ المشتركة بين اللغات السامية ليست واحدة منها أولى بها من غيرها . 

http://www.alifta.com/Fatawa/FatawaD...okID=2&%23P217

----------


## السلفية النجدية

عذرا أحسب أن كلمة ( مشكاة ) مع البحث ؛ فسَل من قال أنها معربة ، عسى أن يأتي بالدليل ..

----------

